
Ask HN: Remote workers, what headphone/mic combo do you use for video calls? - remoboost
Simple enough question.  I&#x27;m about to start a remote position and I&#x27;m looking for good suggestions for a clear, comfortable, and hopefully non-intrusive headphone&#x2F;mic combo for video calls.  Preferably, something wireless would be even better.  Interested to hear what others are using
======
heyalexej
When having more than one person in the room, I'm using the Samson Go Mic¹.

When I'm alone, for calls and everything else really: listening to music or
just cancelling the noise (AC, on flights etc.), I'm using BOSE QC35².

Both products I would highly recommend. But the headphones in particular are
probably the best investment I've made to boost my productivity.

1\. [http://www.samsontech.com/samson/products/microphones/usb-
mi...](http://www.samsontech.com/samson/products/microphones/usb-
microphones/gomic/)

2\.
[https://www.bose.com/en_us/products/headphones/over_ear_head...](https://www.bose.com/en_us/products/headphones/over_ear_headphones/quietcomfort-35-wireless.html)

~~~
SyneRyder
Wow, +1 on the Bose. I completely forgot there was an inline microphone on the
Bose QC25 cable. I just tested it with my MacBook Pro, it detects it as an
External Microphone, and the quality is good enough for work calls. This is
going to reduce my luggage while travelling!

Prior to that I've been using a pair of Logitech USB 250s, which have a
surprisingly clear microphone (better than the Bose), but aren't very
comfortable for extended use.

------
hn_user2
I tried to find a good wireless headset for my remote meetings. My discovery
was:

\- Bluetooth microphones are of general terrible quality. After recording and
playing back my different attempts at a nice wireless mic, the build in omni
directional mic on my MBP always shockingly came out ahead. It really didn't
make any sense to me. \- Long pair programming or brainstorming sessions with
co-workers can outlast the headsets.

In the end, I just plug in my earbuds that came with my phone, which give me
audio, and the built-in mic pics up my voice.

That being said, appreciate this question, maybe someone else has found
something better.

I tried various Logitech and other bluetooth headsets made for cell phones, I
also tried Beats Powerbeats. So maybe I was just going in the wrong direction.

~~~
joatmon-snoo
I think it's a combination of both the tech and lack of demand. Bluetooth
audio stuff is only now getting up to par (at least that's the feeling I get
sniffing around /r/headphones and the like), and when the two primary
audiences that care - gamers and enterprise - have reliable wired
alternatives, there just isn't enough motivation for someone to really break
out there.

I suspect on the tech side one of the big disadvantages a BT mic has to suffer
from is how to balance power consumption with the circuitry you need to pull a
good signal off. Looking this up[1] it seems that a MBP is much better
positioned for that kind of hardware as opposed to a mic.

On another note I've seen some praise for the Skullcandy PLYR.

[1] [http://www.mediacollege.com/audio/microphones/how-
microphone...](http://www.mediacollege.com/audio/microphones/how-microphones-
work.html)

------
cauterized
Just a set of mid-range earbuds with inline mic, and a clip on the cord to
attach it to my collar and keep the mic near my mouth.

As long as the mic is clipped there, I've never had anyone complain about
audio quality. I doubt it'd be difficult to find a similarly decent Bluetooth
set.

I'd be more concerned about Bluetooth range and reliability than the quality
of the mic. Audio hardware for this sort of purpose is basically a solved
problem. Usually connectivity or software issues interfere more with
communication than audio hardware does once you reach a certain (low) baseline
for hardware quality.

------
blohs
Apple headphones that comes with iPhone, the sound quality is really good and
portable to carry.

~~~
nickflood
Wanted to say the same.

Mic in earpods combined with Skype's background noise cancellation makes it so
that you can be heard clearly by your peers even if you're in a noisy
restaurant.

It's already in my reflexes to just shove earpods into a small pocket in my
jeans/shorts whenever I put them on or stand up from my desk so that they're
always with me.

As an added plus, they work like a charm with every windows/androind laptop or
phone out there.

------
Jdam
In my company, everybody uses Jabra gear (because the company pays for it). I
own some Bose Noise Cancelling headset, because I had it before, and everybody
complains that there is no noise cancelling on my mic, what the Jabras have.
Evolve 80, that's what everybody got and people are quite happy with it,
despite the gamer look: [http://www.jabra.com/business/office-headsets/jabra-
evolve/j...](http://www.jabra.com/business/office-headsets/jabra-evolve/jabra-
evolve-80)

------
karlkatzke
I generally don't use a headphone/mic. I use a plug in puck style
speakerphone.

I can do this because no one else is around when I'm working or I can close
the door and be alone. The main reason that I don't use something with a
headset is because I always had problems with headsets, especially wireless
ones -- either they wouldn't pair, or they'd come unpaired between calls and
I'd have to do the "can you hear me" dance, or I'd have something wired on my
head and it'd be a pain in the butt, or ... well, the list goes on.

If you have something wireless, make sure you know how to use it really well
and that you have a test or two that you can quickly do to ensure operation
and that you have a backup you can quickly fail over to.

I spent four years working remote in a 24/7 operations position, and then
another few years working out of a satellite office but from home at night in
a similar position. Some of the marathon troubleshooting calls I was on would
exhaust even the most serious of batteries.

------
verandaguy
Full disclosure: I'm not a full-time remote worker, but my team has VoIP
conference calls if someone's working from home on a particular day (so
whenever someone's sick, or if the weather's too bad for someone to make a
distant commute). I've been on both sides of these calls.

My personal preference is a combination of the Blue Yeti[0] and a pair of Sony
MDR-7506[1] phones. This is a really comfortable setup since I can have the
Yeti a bit off to the side (not blocking my monitor) while still picking up
good quality sound, and I can also step away from my desk (e.g. to look for
some files) without worrying that the headphone cable's going to be too short.

I've also got the headphones plugged directly into the mic's 3.5mm jack, which
means I can control output volume from the microphone (which I find more
comfortable than a keyboard).

    
    
      [0] http://www.bluemic.com/products/yeti/
      
      [1] https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_MDR-V6

------
xenophonf
What are you looking for---something mobile or something for your desk?

At my desk I use a Plantronics Savi 700 series. It integrates well with a wide
variety of Windows phone apps---e.g., grabbing the headset will auto-answer,
replacing it or pressing the button on the side will hang up---and since it's
multi-line and supports Bluetooth, I can use it with my mobile phone, too. Mac
phone app integration is less than stellar and mostly limited to Skype (not
Lync) and whatever Cisco's softphone is called. (Older versions of Lync for
Mac integrated with the headset, so I'm not sure if I broke something or
Apple/Microsoft/Plantronics just dropped the ball.)

Audio quality is fantastic and with the default config, I can let the dog out
and walk around the house without any issues. I don't recall how long the
battery lasted with the default configuration, but I don't really remember
running out of battery except on days where I have back-to-back-to-back
meetings. I ended up switching on some power conservation settings that
reduced its range, and since then I haven't had any issues running out of
battery. (I just schedule meeting breaks to take care of the dog.)

------
registered99
I use a cheap 3.5mm-accepting headphone set [0] if travelling, or a pair of
AKG K550 [1] modified to accept a 3.5mm replaceable cable, with a V-Moda boom
mic [2]. The boom mic is what makes this combo. It's really cheap, and crazy
resilient. I have been travelling with it for the past year and trip over it
all the time. It's still going strong, and it's also the best headphone cord
I've ever had as well.

[0]:
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TADC6CS/ref=twister_B011QQ1W4E?...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TADC6CS/ref=twister_B011QQ1W4E?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1)
[1]: [https://www.amazon.com/AKG-K550-Closed-Back-Reference-
Headph...](https://www.amazon.com/AKG-K550-Closed-Back-Reference-
Headphones/dp/B005CNR7B0) [2]:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BJ17WKK/ref=s9_acsd_hps...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BJ17WKK/ref=s9_acsd_hps_bw_c_x_5)

------
dankohn1
I have a USB headset
([https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0091F8F7A](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0091F8F7A)
) hooked into my Macbook, that I use for calls with Skype, Google Hangouts,
and UberConference (the last two via Chrome).

Fairly regularly, the USB-C jack slips out, and the call switches to the
MacBook's speaker and microphone. When I reinsert, and then switch back to the
headset's speaker and microphone (by selecting them after option-clicking on
the volume icon), the call stays on the MacBook's speaker and microphone. I
then need to hang up and redial to get the headset working again.

Any ideas on how to switch to a headset mid-call?

It seems ridiculous, but I've solved for now by switching to this headset that
hooks into the 3.5mm jack instead: [https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Analog-
Stereo-Headset-Microp...](https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Analog-Stereo-
Headset-Microphone-981-000587/dp/B00WGQNJK4)

------
late2part
If you are working alone, do not get headphones. Use decent speakers and a
condenser microphone [1] on a boom [2] mounted to your desk.

You can lean in to the mic when you need to be heard better, and it keeps your
hands free.

Plus on video conferences it makes you look like a cool radio DJ.

[1] Blue Microphones Snowball (White)- Shockmount an Popfilter Bundle
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P0PP1XG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_ClDo...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P0PP1XG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_ClDoybX9MJFN0)

[2] GVDV Microphone Stand Adjustable Professional Desk Recording Microphone
Suspension Boom Scissor Arm Stand With Phone Holder, Pop Filter And
Replaceable Shock Mount Suitable For Most Microphones
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FLQP7BE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_2oDo...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FLQP7BE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_2oDoybSR1BMB8)

------
vollmond
I'm not currently remote, but I do have a 6+ hour remote D&D game about twice
a month. I have this cheap bluetooth headset [1], and have honestly found it
to be just fine. I use it with Skype on my laptop. The battery lasts a good
long time, it sounds perfectly fine, and it's not noise-isolating, so I don't
get that weird voice echo in my own head like I do with my earbud headset.
Plus it can pair with 2 devices at once, and sounds surprisingly decent when
I'm listening to music.

[1] [https://smile.amazon.com/MEE-audio-Bluetooth-Headphones-
Micr...](https://smile.amazon.com/MEE-audio-Bluetooth-Headphones-
Microphone/dp/B008FH1PJA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1480173926&sr=8-2&keywords=air-
fi+runaway)

------
solarsavior
Sennheiser MB Pro 2 UC.

[https://en-us.sennheiser.com/mb-pro-1-uc-and-mb-pro-2-uc](https://en-
us.sennheiser.com/mb-pro-1-uc-and-mb-pro-2-uc)

This page shows them all.

[https://en-us.sennheiser.com/business-bluetooth-headsets](https://en-
us.sennheiser.com/business-bluetooth-headsets)

The Bluetooth is excellent to both computer (using included dongle) and cell
phone (which I use all the time). The microphone is extremely good; filtering
out all background noise. The sound is adequate for speech and loud enough for
speech. They are not good with music and the maximum volume is just over
adequate. (plenty enough volume for most environments, but not enough to blast
music) The headset is light and the charge lasts for hours and hours.

------
popey456963
I'm currently enjoying the Thomson WHP3311BK wireless headphones. Their
quality is superb and I feel comfortable wearing them for 15 hours at a time
(they even don't run out of power!). For a headset, I actually use the Blue
Yeti microphone, large (2/3rds the size of my monitor), but incredibly high
quality (I can be 30 meters away yet can still be heard clearly by customers,
helpful when I'm running around looking for papers). I used to own a ProSound
YU-37, much smaller microphone and about 1/10th of the price, would highly
recommend that if you work in a loud environment. It's uni-directional and
doesn't pick up much background noise at all, downside with that is of course
you can't run around the room and still be heard.

------
Skywing
I've been using the bose quiet comfort series. They're expensive, but they've
got good active noise cancellation, if needed in loud areas. They do support
the Apple microphone cable, so you can do phone calls with them. When at my
desk, though, I use a Blue Yeti mic.

------
xlayn
Sennheiser PC31, I'm not sure if the speakers on those are shared with the PX
headphones, which sound by the way very nice for music.

[https://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-31-II-Binaural-Headset-
Mic...](https://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-31-II-Binaural-Headset-
Microphone/dp/B0077L2WCY)

and in case your laptop/desk doesn't have mic and headphone jack you can use

[https://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-External-Adapter-Windows-
AU-M...](https://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-External-Adapter-Windows-AU-
MMSA/dp/B00IRVQ0F8)

that works with Linux, not sure about windows/mac.

for the cellphone plantronics voyager legend, which is expensive but works
every time very well.

------
snadal
For intensive use I'd recommend against use of headsets.

We've found the Jabra Speak 410 (USB) and Jabra 510 (Bluetooth) speakerphones
to be much more comfortable and microphone and noise cancelling are excellent.

IMO speakerphones are much more natural to use than headsets for a daily use.

Jabra 410: [http://www.jabra.com/business/speakerphones/jabra-speak-
seri...](http://www.jabra.com/business/speakerphones/jabra-speak-series/jabra-
speak-410)

Jabra 510: [http://www.jabra.com/business/speakerphones/jabra-speak-
seri...](http://www.jabra.com/business/speakerphones/jabra-speak-series/jabra-
speak-510)

------
rwmj
I used to use a Jabra freestanding mic/speaker, and it's still a great choice
-- they have excellent separation and no echo problem at all.

I recently upgraded to a Logitech BCC950 freestanding conference camera, and
it is also excellent.

Note that both of these solutions are much more expensive than an ordinary
headset or webcam (~£200 range).

[https://secure.logitech.com/en-gb/product/conferencecam-
bcc9...](https://secure.logitech.com/en-gb/product/conferencecam-bcc950)

------
nevenr
[http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-
headset-h800](http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-headset-h800)

------
HarrietJones
I had a plantronic C210 for a while. It was getting worn (After 4 years), so
I've recently upgraded to a Plantronic C310.

[https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007JURP2A](https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007JURP2A)

Can't recommend it highly enough, and I spend at least an hour a day speaking
on it. Some days I forget to take it off. For phone calls, Monoaural is fine
sound wise, and it's IMO more comfortable for long stretches of use.

------
randallsquared
I use Sennheiser headphones (don't remember the model and it doesn't seem to
be on them; I bought these 3-5 years ago).

My rMacbook Pro 2015 sits on my desk under a monitor, right side toward me,
with the lid closed. Because I've never really had a problem with people
hearing me clearly (as long as the connection was okay), I haven't bothered to
buy a mic. This is true even when the laptop's fans are racing due to, say,
Docker for Mac struggling, as it does.

------
khaledh
After reading many reviews complaining about wireless headsets, I went with a
wired one: Sennheiser U 320
[https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B008VQ68C4](https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B008VQ68C4).
It's a gaming headset, but I use it for video conf calls and listening to
music. Great quality and haven't had a single issue with it (other than being
less convenient than a wireless headset).

------
zachlatta
For audio I use the MEE M6 earphones with Comply foam tips (the tips really
make a world of difference).

For video and microphone, I use the Logitech ConferenceCam Connect and
consistently get complemented on my video and audio quality, but I wouldn't
recommmend it to others due to the price – I only use it because I was able to
get it for free through a promotion.

------
loukrazy
As others have said, Bluetooth headsets are generally bad for consistent
quality in my experience. I tend towards a wired gaming headset (turtle Beach)
with a long cable just because it is simple and works with my phone or laptop.
Of course most of the quality is dependent on the conferencing solutions your
company uses.

------
thenomad
I use a Samson C01U condenser mic for calls. Not cheap but it also gets used
for professional voice recording, and it's also not that expensive.

I tend to use speakers and rely on echo cancellation. It appears to work
pretty well as I rarely get complaints. My current speakers are Harmon/Kardon
ones, but I got them as a gift.

------
andrewaylett
I use a pair of Plantronics BackBeat Pros. Some Mac software prefers me to use
them wired in, which I expect to be true of all Bluetooth headsets.

The sound is really great, the headphones are really comfortable and I don't
get complaints about sound quality from the mic -- coming from Plantronics I
expect the mic to be good :).

------
mypalmike
Decent quality earbuds for hearing, and the built-in stereo mic on my Logitech
webcam (I'm usually docked when conferencing). Never heard any complaints
about clarity of my voice.

* Used this for 4 years a a remote developer with multiple meetings per day. The conferencing software is where everything usually falls apart.

------
mmaunder
AKG K240 studio headphones ($70). Super comfy, amazing audio and fully over
ear. Open back so your can hear some ambient noise.

Aphex Microphone X ($200) USB mic with boom arm. Sound like the golden god
that you are. They make amazing pro audio gear and have condensed that from a
rack of gear to a single mic and USB interface.

------
kofejnik
I discovered that wearing headphones (even earbuds) for hours is pretty
tiresome, so I strongly prefer using my macbook's built-in mic and external
speakers. Obviously, this wouldn't work in a coffeeshop situation, but it's
not a good work environment anyway.

------
josh-wrale
I use this: [http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/stereo-
headset-h390?cr...](http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/stereo-
headset-h390?crid=36) (Logitech H390). It's quite good.

------
nirvanatikku
Sennheiser PXC 550 WIRELESS - [https://en-us.sennheiser.com/wireless-
headphone-headset-blue...](https://en-us.sennheiser.com/wireless-headphone-
headset-bluetooth-noise-cancelling-pxc-550-travel)

------
brians
Microsoft's LS-6000. I liked it so much I bought a second for my spouse. The
outgoing sound quality is very good, the ear cups are tolerable for hours, and
it doesn't keep me from hearing a phone ring in the next room.

For use with my phone, QC-20i's.

------
sethammons
I went to a brick-and-mortar and tried on several. I went with skull candy
aviators. Comfortable for hours. Has a cable, which is a downside. I can't do
the Apple ear buds, they ache after half an hour or so.

------
codazoda
Simply the ones built into my macbook or my headphones (depending on how much
privacy I have). I use basic Skull Candy earbuds when I need them. I do 3 to 5
meetings a day and some pair programming.

------
shem73
I'm using Beyerdynamic DT 797 PV. The sound quality of both the headphones and
the mic are excellent. It needs 48V phantom power, so I feed it with a
Focusrite Scarlett USB audio interface.

------
jedanbik
I use the EarPods that came with my old iPhone 6. Any reason that wouldn't
work for you? Planning to get AirPods for the wireless-ness once they hit the
stores.

------
xchaotic
Blue Yeti microphone + semi open sennheiser headphones.

~~~
stacktracer
This is exactly what I do. Surprised to find such a specific combo already in
the comments.

------
mordant
Sennheiser Momentum Wireless 2 - the first near-audiophile quality Bluetooth
headphones I've ever heard, and they also have decent mic quality.

------
robryan
Sennheiser 363d, really comfortable to wear for long periods of time.
Headphone sound quality and microphone quality are both great.

------
twovi
for my mic, I use
[http://www.bluemic.com/products/snowball/](http://www.bluemic.com/products/snowball/)
really good and takes care of the background noise for you.

then for my headphones, I use JBL Bluetooth headphones or mpow wolverine ear
buds.

the combination works pretty well

------
ddorian43
I just use my laptop built in mic (hp 6470b). Headphones are Sennheiser hd 380
pro or Panasonic RP-HJE125-K.

------
mmenger
I use the Logitech H820e (DECT Headset) with 300ft range, so I can walk around
while on the phone.

------
sheraz
Just a set of urban ears I got "for free" when I bought an iPad. Works like a
charm

------
jwr
Sennheiser ME3 microphone connected via a USB audio "pod".

------
kochandy
2012 27" iMac built in mic/camera

------
willcate
Sennheiser earbuds with inline microphone

